# Need some good recipes



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Looking for venison recipes. Brats, sausage, breakfast sausage, jerky and any others worth sharing. Thanks!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

All of these recipes for Venison sausage are winners whether smoked or not.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/venison-recipe.php


----------



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

check out this website too!

http://www.free-venison-recipes.com/index.html


----------



## luvr29 (Dec 14, 2006)

This easy to make stewed game meat recipe makes a great lunch or dinner main course for all ages. Best served with bread for sopping. This recipe serves 6 to 8.

INGREDIENTS:

1/2 cup sunflower oil

2 cups boneless and skinless rabbit, cut into 1/2 inch chunks

2 cups plucked, deboned and skinned pheasant, hung for the appropriate time and cut into 1/2 inch chunks

2 cups plucked, deboned and skinned grouse, hung for the appropriate time and cut into 1/2 inch chunks

2 cups skinned and deboned venison, hung for the appropriate time and cut into 1/2 inch chunks

2 cups small whole shallots, peeled

4 cups Burgundy wine

2 cups French brandy

2 cups chicken stock

1 cup fresh parsley, chopped

3 tsp. dried rosemary

1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce

seasoning

1/2 cup all-purpose flour, sifted

1 cup cold water

METHOD:

Preheat oven to 400 F (200 C). Heat sunflower oil in a deep pan. Add rabbit, pheasant, grouse and venison chunks. Brown on all sides, about 5 minutes, stirring constantly. Add shallots and lightly brown. Put game into a deep ovenproof dish.

Combine Burgundy, brandy, chicken stock, parsley, rosemary, Worcestershire sauce, flour and cold water. Mix well until smooth.

Pour wine mixture on top of the game. Stir until mixed well. Cook in oven for 1 hour.

After 1 hour, turn the temperature down to 375 F (190 C). Cook for another hour until meat is very tender and stew has thickened. Serve hot with buttered new potatoes and seasonal vegetables.

Find more great recipes:
http://www.essortment.com/in/Recipes.En ... /index.htm


----------

